# The new style ADA amazonia.



## Mark Evans (12 Jan 2012)

Just thought I'd share something I've noticed with the new ADA amazonia.

Unlike the older versions, the new soil gives really clear water from the beginning. 

I thought for many that may have gone away from ADA due to cloudy water, this may be the time to change back


----------



## BigTom (12 Jan 2012)

As coincidence would have it I not 10 minutes ago flooded a tank containing the new amazonia. Was going to post here in agreement about the clarity of the water but then unwittingly switched on the filter with the intake stuck in the soil... cue brown cloud


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jan 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> then unwittingly switched on the filter with the intake stuck in the soil... cue brown cloud



 oooops.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jan 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> As coincidence would have it I not 10 minutes ago flooded a tank containing the new amazonia. Was going to post here in agreement about the clarity of the water but then unwittingly switched on the filter with the intake stuck in the soil... cue brown cloud



   Nice work....  LOL.  Actually I bet you said a few choice words, I know I would have.

If I had not got my florabase at half price I would have gone with the ADA stuff and am seriously considering it in my nano that I am planning (Aquaone aquanano40 55L) but thats in the distance yet.  Better get one scape started before I do too much about the next.  BUT I am buying the tank, and thats that


----------



## Radik (12 Jan 2012)

I have no experience with old Amazonia only with new version and it take few days to clear out (3-4) and I tried 2 setups so no clear water from beginning for me. Also once my powerhead fell overnight in to substrate that mess took week to polish after this event.

Another thing I hate is mess like wood or particles floating on the surface for few days and too much ammonia, other than that it is ok soil.


----------



## jw258 (11 Mar 2012)

I really like the look of the Ada Amazonia soil. Read some mixed reviews of ada soils though, people saying they cause spikes
of ammonia?


----------



## Calzone (11 Mar 2012)

jw258 said:
			
		

> I really like the look of the Ada Amazonia soil. Read some mixed reviews of ada soils though, people saying they cause spikes
> of ammonia?



they most certainly do.   Definitely wouldn't add it to a populated tank, or add fish after installing it until I'd seen nh3 free water for a while.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Mar 2012)

Calzone said:
			
		

> jw258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But its considered a GOOD thing for new tanks as it gets the biocycle started


----------



## Radik (11 Mar 2012)

Once heavily planted no cycle will finish as all will end up sucked by plants  Also injecting Co2 may bring your PH below 6.4 where no nitrobacter works anymore. So it is more nuisance but yes plants love it ammonia.


----------



## jw258 (12 Mar 2012)

Oh ok. Sounds a bit better then really.

Do people think the Ada soils are worth the money?


----------



## gmartins (13 Mar 2012)

just rescaped my nano and used the new amazonia powder. Was using inert gravel before.

Growth has been great, plants have nice vivid colours... but to be honest, there is not much difference except for HC cuba. There seems to be a positive influence on cuba which has spread much faster but I am guessing that is a result of the smaller grain size (I dose EI in this as well as in the previous scape, same CO2, same light).

Two less good points: 
- I got kind of cloudy (whitish) water for the first 3 weeks after set up which I did not experience before.
- The powder version is definetely good for root growth/spread but it's a nightmare to secure in place. It is easily displaced by high flow (had to reduce mine), shrimp... so what used to have quite of a slope is now a rather flat substrate. Replanting is hence then not advisable.


----------



## jw258 (13 Mar 2012)

Do you agree that the grain size gives good scale.


----------



## Westyggx (13 Mar 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share something I've noticed with the new ADA amazonia.
> 
> Unlike the older versions, the new soil gives really clear water from the beginning.
> 
> I thought for many that may have gone away from ADA due to cloudy water, this may be the time to change back



Mark is this the powder type or normal granules that you noticed this?

Cheers


----------



## jw258 (14 Mar 2012)

gmartins said:
			
		

> Two less good points:
> - I got kind of cloudy (whitish) water for the first 3 weeks after set up which I did not experience before.
> - The powder version is definetely good for root growth/spread but it's a nightmare to secure in place. It is easily displaced by high flow (had to reduce mine), shrimp... so what used to have quite of a slope is now a rather flat substrate. Replanting is hence then not advisable.



Were you running carbon and floss when you had this cloudiness?


----------



## gmartins (15 Mar 2012)

jw258 said:
			
		

> Do you agree that the grain size gives good scale.



Yes, the poweder version is amazing. Love the looks of it. A shame it will soon be covered by hc  



			
				jw258 said:
			
		

> gmartins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was running just a sponge (as I always have) but added carbon as soon as I noticed the cloudiness. It had no effect though. The cloudiness eventually cleared itself in weeks. I'm not sure it was substrate-driven though. I've been reading some stuff and it may have been caused by a bacterial bloom as it was white ish... who knows?

cheers,

GM


----------



## hotweldfire (15 Mar 2012)

Have recently set up a nano with it and have noticed no cloudiness - crystal clear from day 1. But aquasoil is capped with gravel and I'm running purigen in the filter so that might explain it.


----------

